# Bad bad beginner habits!



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey guys just looking for some help!

I went to Niseko to snowboard a few months ago for 5 days and it was my first time ever snowboarding, and I did take 1 lesson and the instructor just told me "to turn just look that way". and i really didn't learn it how the snowolf vids taught it, eg front foot follow through with back foot etc etc.

Anyways i've picked up some bad habits, 

1. Turn a transition from heelside to toe side during linking turns i tend to pivot or kick my backfoot out.
2. I tend to just start doing heelside falling leaf on the black runs because i just can't get over how steep it is


Im doing for 5 more days of snowboarding in australia/NZ later this year.

What are some ways i can fix these problems? should i take a lesson again? or should i just work on them myself?


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

take another lesson but make sure you know Snowolf's info - of course he is correct. Beginner lessons are designed not to overload you with to much info


----------



## Wrongday (Nov 5, 2010)

Well the instructor wasnt wrong when he said you need to look where you want to turn. If you keep your head straight, you wont turn. It helps to complete the twist your body need to make it turn. 

1. Turn a transition from heelside to toe side during linking turns i tend to pivot or kick my backfoot out.
2. I tend to just start doing heelside falling leaf on the black runs because i just can't get over how steep it is

My g/f is having the first problem mainly because she doesnt look where her board is going. It makes it hard to complete the turn heelside to toeside. Just try to point with your arm where you wanna go and look there. When it starts to turn (it will for sure) put toes down and there you go! 

for problem #2: dont expect to be able to run blacks like it was nothing on your first 5 days of snowboard ever! Start at the bottom line man, green=>blue=>black 

The more you'll practice, less will your fear be when you get in terrains that arnt in good shape (fresh groomed) 

my 2 cents.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get better lessons than "to turn just look that way"...piss poor instruction.


----------



## msl (Jan 31, 2011)

yeh definitely look to get another lesson if that is all he taught you... watch how everyone else rides and why are you trying to go down blacks when you cant even link your turns? your not going to learn to link them on a black, stay on on green and progress once your comfortable


----------



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

msl said:


> yeh definitely look to get another lesson if that is all he taught you... watch how everyone else rides and why are you trying to go down blacks when you cant even link your turns? your not going to learn to link them on a black, stay on on green and progress once your comfortable


oh sorry, i think i might have mislead you all.

I can link turns on greens and blues fine. Its just when i transition from toe to heel, i just kick and it works for me, except i just read that it doesn't thats all. I dont have a problem with heel to toe transition.

Sorry again

But you guys are right, i have very limited experience. I will watch all of snowolf's vids and return for another 5 days in australia mid year and improve my skills


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

you just need to get out and ride more and these problems will disappear on their own. it just takes some time to feel comfortable riding in steep terrain. you just have to be more aggressive in your turns to bleed off speed unless you want to jet down the hill :laugh:


----------



## msl (Jan 31, 2011)

fair enough, i guess when i first started i had issues going from heels to toes as i kept straightening my front leg out, once i focused on keeping it bent was able to do it easy. if your having to kick out your foot on them then it sounds like your not comfortable with steepness of the slope as you said and dont trust the board yet when you have to point it down to change onto the toe edge. not sure though so im sure a guy like snowolf will be able to give you some good hints


----------

